# Landscape Timber Tractor Planter



## Jason1974 (Jul 8, 2017)

Gents,

Does anyone have plans on how to build the Landscape Timber Tractor w/ trailer Planter? The wife wants me to build her one. Thanks.


----------



## roofner (Feb 24, 2012)

Not exactly what you want maybe another idea here is a picture.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

Not really* j*, but I can post you some flower seeds to make a start… happy wife.. busy husband.

I vagualy remember (actually all the time vaguely) someone posting something like this here at LJ, however, with my love of reading I'll leave the privillige of reading through the search result to you.


----------



## JCamp (Nov 22, 2016)

I don't know of any plans but the timbers are 3×4 so it wouldn't be hard to just draw some up by just guessing what the sizes are based on what you already know


----------



## GR8HUNTER (Jun 13, 2016)

www.thewinfieldcollection.com/category/Landscape-Timber-Designs you can buy them here Jason :<)))


----------



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

Here's a closer look at what you're after… I'm sure you coud SU something from that using split treated pine logs.


----------



## Jason1974 (Jul 8, 2017)

Thanks guys, the wife said she couldn't find anything on the web as to were to get them. Thanks Tony for the link.


----------



## FrenchGoattoys (Jan 31, 2019)

http://store.workshopsupply.com/catalogue/the-winfield-collection-the-winfield-collection-tractor-planter-pattern-p-4628.html

Try this. 
http://store.workshopsupply.com/catalogue/images/5W1260PL.jpg

The Winfield Collection - Tractor Planter Pattern
PN 5W1260PL
$12.95CDN


----------



## FrenchGoattoys (Jan 31, 2019)

Oops, I see Tony beat me to the link; my bad.


----------



## Jason1974 (Jul 8, 2017)

no worries, KJ thanks for helping.


----------



## tomsteve (Jan 23, 2015)

> Thanks guys, the wife said she couldn t find anything on the web as to were to get them. Thanks Tony for the link.
> 
> - Jason1974


https://www.thewinfieldcollection.com/product/6475/planter_woodworking_plans


----------



## Purple64 (Jun 2, 2021)

Would anyone be willing to share the dimensions with me for the cute little red tractor planter box?? Having a hard time figuring out the back wheels as to how tall they should be and how long the tractor is. Any other dimensions would be greatly appreciated or even where I can go to get the plans. My brothers are members of a local old engine club and would love to make each one of them one.
Kathy


----------

